# Problem with Kmttg downloads from Arris device



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello, I'm not sure if my TiVo model is an Edge, I can't find any clear indication of the model on the box, but it's an Arris device that I'm renting for the past 5 years or so from my cable provider. My problem is as follows: I have been able to downolad videos via Kmttg with the occasional blockage with an error message similar to (this is the current message):

http IO exception for: http://192.168.0.197:80/download/Secrets of the Morgue.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=80415

Server returned HTTP response code: 403 for URL: http://192.168.0.197:80/download/Secrets of the Morgue.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&id=80415

Download failed to file: F:\VIDEOS\TiVo\_0_IN\Secrets of the Morgue - Lady in the Lagoon (12_28_2021).TiVo

I was able to cure this in the past by logging into tivo.com and toggling some settings (over time), but now it seems that TiVo have changed their website and I'm now asked to 'Activate Device and Services' via providing a TSN (TiVo Service Number). The unit has a TSN but its format is totally different from the one expected by the website and I can't enter it.

Is providing a TSN to 'activate the device' the right way to cure the above problem? If so, it looks like I might be stuck. If not, what needs to be done now that the website format has seemingly changed? Thank you.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Model number?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Check your MAK in Settings & Messages > Help > Account and System Info and make sure it's right in KMTTG.


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

JoeKustra said:


> Model number?


Thank you for your reply. The model is an Arris DCX900 (full model: DCX900/P88C/0322/1000). It was installed in 2017.
I was able to enter the TSN but the website is telling me that the device is already activated (which makes sense), so it seems that this is the wrong option (see available options in the attached file). The problem is that the TiVo website has changed and now I don't know how to re-establish communication, as I did before the change: I used to deactivate and reactivate the device via check boxes with a long pause (hours or days) in between, I believe. 


JoeKustra said:


> Model number?


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

lhvetinari said:


> Check your MAK in Settings & Messages > Help > Account and System Info and make sure it's right in KMTTG.


Thank you for your reply. I can check but nothing has changed: I have not agreed to update TiVo software or anything). This disconnection has periodically happened before and I was able to fix it as described above, before the TiVo website has seemingly changed.
(I was able to enter the TSN, see my response above)

addendum: the MAK on the TiVo and in kmttg is the same. I am also able to login to the TiVo at https://<Your dcx900 IP> with username 'tivo' and password <Your MAK> and see the files on the TiVo (but, as usual, I can't download this way with an "Access forbidden, feature not enabled" message).


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

sybernut said:


> Thank you for your reply. I can check but nothing has changed: I have not agreed to update TiVo software or anything). This disconnection has periodically happened before and I was able to fix it as described above, before the TiVo website has seemingly changed.
> (I was able to enter the TSN, see my response above)
> 
> addendum: the MAK on the TiVo and in kmttg is the same. I am also able to login to the TiVo at https://<Your dcx900 IP> with username 'tivo' and password <Your MAK> and see the files on the TiVo (but, as usual, I can't download this way with an "Access forbidden, feature not enabled" message).


Username not required, you should be able to use a blank one. DCX900 is the Arris MG2, so it's a Bolt.

Sounds like the old checkbox problem - before the site redesign, in Device Preferences (in your TiVo account portal) there would be 2 checkboxes - "Enable Video Downloads" and "Video Sharing" - these must both be ON/checked for TTG features to work, sometimes they come un-done. Not sure how to do it in the new interface.

Check the TiVoToGo line in System Information, make sure it's all A's (might be 3 or 4, can't remember) - if there's any I's in there, the config is wrong.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

sybernut said:


> I am also able to login to the TiVo at https://<Your dcx900 IP> with username 'tivo' and password <Your MAK> and see the files on the TiVo (but, as usual, I can't download this way with an "Access forbidden, feature not enabled" message).


The TTG items:


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

lhvetinari said:


> ...Sounds like the old checkbox problem - before the site redesign, in Device Preferences (in your TiVo account portal) *there would be 2 checkboxes - "Enable Video Downloads" and "Video Sharing" - these must both be ON/checked for TTG features to work*, sometimes they come un-done. Not sure how to do it in the new interface.
> 
> Check the TiVoToGo line in System Information, *make sure it's all A's* (might be 3 or 4, can't remember) - if there's any I's in there, the config is wrong.


Since I've been following your various, recent posts, I just visited the "*New & Improved*" TiVo "My Account" web page and can't find *ANYWHERE* to set those two checkboxes. 

"_New & Improved_" / "_Change is Good_" / Yada, yada, yada... 


Spoiler



The doomsday clock is ticking down...


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

ClearToLand said:


> Since I've been following your various, recent posts, I just visited the "*New & Improved*" TiVo "My Account" web page and can't find *ANYWHERE* to set those two checkboxes.
> 
> "_New & Improved_" / "_Change is Good_" / Yada, yada, yada...
> 
> ...


I just noticed that yesterday myself trying to fix some weird MAK/sharing related problems. Bad news!


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

sybernut said:


> Thank you for your reply. I can check but nothing has changed: I have not agreed to update TiVo software or anything). This disconnection has periodically happened before and I was able to fix it as described above, before the TiVo website has seemingly changed.
> (I was able to enter the TSN, see my response above)


addendum: the MAK on the TiVo and in kmttg is the same. I am also able to login to the TiVo at https://<Your dcx900 IP> with username 'tivo' and password <Your MAK> and see the files on the TiVo (but, as usual, I can't download this way with an "Access forbidden, feature not enabled" message.


lhvetinari said:


> Username not required, you should be able to use a blank one. DCX900 is the Arris MG2, so it's a Bolt.
> 
> Sounds like the old checkbox problem - before the site redesign, in Device Preferences (in your TiVo account portal) there would be 2 checkboxes - "Enable Video Downloads" and "Video Sharing" - these must both be ON/checked for TTG features to work, sometimes they come un-done. Not sure how to do it in the new interface.
> 
> Check the TiVoToGo line in System Information, make sure it's all A's (might be 3 or 4, can't remember) - if there's any I's in there, the config is wrong.





lhvetinari said:


> Username not required, you should be able to use a blank one. DCX900 is the Arris MG2, so it's a Bolt.
> 
> Sounds like the old checkbox problem - before the site redesign, in Device Preferences (in your TiVo account portal) there would be 2 checkboxes - "Enable Video Downloads" and "Video Sharing" - these must both be ON/checked for TTG features to work, sometimes they come un-done. Not sure how to do it in the new interface.
> 
> Check the TiVoToGo line in System Information, make sure it's all A's (might be 3 or 4, can't remember) - if there's any I's in there, the config is wrong.


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

lhvetinari said:


> Username not required, you should be able to use a blank one. DCX900 is the Arris MG2, so it's a Bolt.
> 
> Sounds like the old checkbox problem - before the site redesign, in Device Preferences (in your TiVo account portal) there would be 2 checkboxes - "Enable Video Downloads" and "Video Sharing" - these must both be ON/checked for TTG features to work, sometimes they come un-done. Not sure how to do it in the new interface.
> 
> Check the TiVoToGo line in System Information, make sure it's all A's (might be 3 or 4, can't remember) - if there's any I's in there, the config is wrong.


Mine says i,a,a,a - is there a way to change it to a,a,a,a? What do these symbols mean?


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

lhvetinari said:


> I just noticed that yesterday myself trying to fix some weird MAK/sharing related problems. Bad news!


I will try calling TiVo customer support at 1-877-367-8486 tomorrow


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

sybernut said:


> I will try calling TiVo customer support at 1-877-367-8486 tomorrow


The first chat support person was clueless, they kept telling me to contact my cable provider for this issue, which has to do with the TiVo website. I will try again later.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

sybernut said:


> The first chat support person was clueless, they kept telling me to contact my cable provider for this issue, which has to do with the TiVo website. I will try again later.


As politely, and calmly, as you can manage, ask for a supervisor (Level 2 Support), repeatedly if necessary.

Remember, the goal for Level 1 Support is to "_satisfy the customer_" and complete the call as quickly as possible. If you "_let them go_" *WITHOUT* satisfying your need, *YOU* failed, not them... 

When I call Amazon Customer Support with a problem (for example - usually Third World country CSRs), I *DO NOT* let them end the call until I'm satisfied. Remember, these calls are (usually) recorded and the CSRs *KNOW* that.

Be *FIRM*, but polite... 


Spoiler



Isn't the end of each call prefaced with "_*Is there anything else I can help you with?*_"


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sybernut said:


> The first chat support person was clueless, they kept telling me to contact my cable provider for this issue, which has to do with the TiVo website. I will try again later.


The issue is that Tivo does not support CableCO devices like this in the manner they support customer owned devices, and the operator can decide to not allow transfers and that's within their rights, just like Tivo can walk away from helping even if its on their website.

CableCo owned and managed devices are a different breed and not subject to normal Tivo consumer policies.


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

dianebrat said:


> The issue is that Tivo does not support CableCO devices like this in the manner they support customer owned devices, and the operator can decide to not allow transfers and that's within their rights, just like Tivo can walk away from helping even if its on their website.
> 
> CableCo owned and managed devices are a different breed and not subject to normal Tivo consumer policies.


Then I would ask that someone on here who also wants a resolution to the problem and owns a unit to please contact them about this problem. I used the chat feature under Customer Support. In spite of my continued insistence, they were pigheaded and illogical about it, likely for the reasons you state.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sybernut said:


> Then I would ask that someone on here who also wants a resolution to the problem and owns a unit to please contact them about this problem. I used the chat feature under Customer Support. In spite of my continued insistence, they were pigheaded and illogical about it, likely for the reasons you state.


You could resolve this by deciding to own your own device instead of using the CableCo one, personally if I can own something vs rent it from a company that's how I handle it, my Tivos can go on any of my 3 options, RCN, Comcast, and Verizon, and I can keep every recording on them, my router is my own personal G100, not provided by Verizon, if one wants more control, a good way to do that is BYOD.

I have no idea what policies your CableCo has their Tivo's set up as, but I prefer setting my own policies.


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

dianebrat said:


> You could resolve this by deciding to own your own device instead of using the CableCo one, personally if I can own something vs rent it from a company that's how I handle it, my Tivos can go on any of my 3 options, RCN, Comcast, and Verizon, and I can keep every recording on them, my router is my own personal G100, not provided by Verizon, if one wants more control, a good way to do that is BYOD.
> 
> I have no idea what policies your CableCo has their Tivo's set up as, but I prefer setting my own policies.


I have been thinking about that lately and have queried my cableco about it... and am, of course, getting conflicting answers as to whether it's feasible, and how. But that doesn't resolve the current problem of getting the files off my current (rented) TiVo, which is starting to fill up . The question to TiVo customer service is simple: how to get to Device Preferences with the 2 checkboxes - "Enable Video Downloads" and "Video Sharing" on the new website. If a TiVo owner on here has the same concerns, I'd appreciate if you would ask them this question (perhaps there's a different way of doing it on the new website)


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

sybernut said:


> I have been thinking about that lately and have queried my cableco about it... and am, of course, getting conflicting answers as to whether it's feasible, and how. But that doesn't resolve the current problem of getting the files off my current (rented) TiVo, which is starting to fill up . The question to TiVo customer service is simple: how to get to Device Preferences with the 2 checkboxes - "Enable Video Downloads" and "Video Sharing" on the new website. If a TiVo owner on here has the same concerns, I'd appreciate if you would ask them this question (perhaps there's a different way of doing it on the new website)


It should be possible to use an owned TiVo, as far as I am aware the MG2 is a cable-card operated device, so I can't imagine they have the "we don't do cablecards" excuse to hide behind. Best of luck dealing with them.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sybernut said:


> * The question to TiVo customer service is simple: *how to get to Device Preferences with the 2 checkboxes - "Enable Video Downloads" and "Video Sharing" on the new website.


The issue is that you are not their customer, you are the cable company's customer, I'm not just saying this to frustrate you, but to make it a bit clearer why you keep getting bounced around. In general when a 3rd party takes over the management of a device from the retail side, that absolves the supporting manufacturer of ever needing to support it.

That being said, I suspect that the 2 settings are no longer visible to customers and only available as a setting from an escalated support rep and the off-shore folks haven't yet been provided with a workflow that reflects that since the 2 items are no longer part of the redesigned website.


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

dianebrat said:


> The issue is that you are not their customer, you are the cable company's customer, I'm not just saying this to frustrate you, but to make it a bit clearer why you keep getting bounced around. In general when a 3rd party takes over the management of a device from the retail side, that absolves the supporting manufacturer of ever needing to support it.
> 
> That being said, I suspect that the 2 settings are no longer visible to customers and only available as a setting from an escalated support rep and the off-shore folks haven't yet been provided with a workflow that reflects that since the 2 items are no longer part of the redesigned website.


Yes, that's why I was asking if an owner would ask the question, since they may also be affected. Your 2nd paragraph makes sense.


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

dianebrat said:


> The issue is that you are not their customer, you are the cable company's customer, I'm not just saying this to frustrate you, but to make it a bit clearer why you keep getting bounced around. In general when a 3rd party takes over the management of a device from the retail side, that absolves the supporting manufacturer of ever needing to support it.
> 
> That being said, I suspect that the 2 settings are no longer visible to customers and only available as a setting from an escalated support rep and the off-shore folks haven't yet been provided with a workflow that reflects that since the 2 items are no longer part of the redesigned website.


So I wasted a few hours online and on the phone today with TiVo and my CSP, without success. TiVo told me that these settings are 'no longer available' on their website. The CSP of course has no clue.
If anyone has found a way around this problem, please comment as now I'm basically stuck. Thank you.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sybernut said:


> So I wasted a few hours online and on the phone today with TiVo and my CSP, without success. TiVo told me that these settings are 'no longer available' on their website. The CSP of course has no clue.
> If anyone has found a way around this problem, please comment as now I'm basically stuck. Thank you.


The answer is still the same, it's not your Tivo, the CableCO owns it, the rules/features and support options are different for them.


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

dianebrat said:


> The answer is still the same, it's not your Tivo, the CableCO owns it, the rules/features and support options are different for them.


It was not my intention to reiterate the obvious. The purpose was to perhaps obtain useful input from other users concerning this issue. I did manage to get more support from TiVo in a subsequent chat, but unfortunately the rather lengthy technical process did not solve the problem. I may start a new thread about this, surely many others are having the same issue.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Spend a couple hundred to get a used Roamio, problem solved.


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

slowbiscuit said:


> Spend a couple hundred to get a used Roamio, problem solved.


My provider is claiming that a self-bought TiVo won't work on their system. I suppose I could try it and return the unit if true, but I already have shows recorded on the rental unit.


----------



## sybernut (Mar 25, 2018)

lhvetinari said:


> I just noticed that yesterday myself trying to fix some weird MAK/sharing related problems. Bad news!


As you may have discovered by now, it seems that this download-enabling functionality might now be present in the Tivo Online portal at tivo.com, perhaps someone here can confirm that. Unfortunately, my cable provider has confirmed that they block access to that portal (Bolt can't be browser-accessed via intranet/LAN): ... if you or anyone else on here has the same problem with Tivo Online access being blocked and found a workaround, or has otherwise solved this Kmttg download problem, please share. Thanks.

I am well aware of the limitations of TiVo online support for provider-modified/rented devices (a TiVo agent did suggest a reset-like procedure to try to fix the download problem some time ago, but it didn't work).


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

sybernut said:


> My provider is claiming that a self-bought TiVo won't work on their system. I suppose I could try it and return the unit if true, but I already have shows recorded on the rental unit.


If they provide CableCARDs then a user supplied Tivo should work just fine, the odds of them understanding how a retail Tivo works is about zero (and that's being optimistic)


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

This is a very long shot at best...

But it sounds like you think that flipping the old checkbox on Tivo's site would have reset/resent something to make it work. If that is the case, you might want to try renaming the Tivo on tivo's website, and performing two daily calls, maybe with a 'wait 24 hours' in there somewhere. For some types of TTG authorization problems, this resets the same bits.

Odds are really quite low it will help, but it's worth a try.


----------

